# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Octubre'09: Tony Slydini

## Ritxi

*Tony Slydini* 

 
(1901-1991) nació en Italia llamado Quintino Marucci. Slydini era el hijo de un mago amater, tomando pasión por este arte a temprana edad. Slydini fue atraido por el aspecto psicológico de este arte y esto fue llevado más tarde en sus representaciones demostrando ser un experto de la misdirection. El fue capaz de lograr una estrecha relación entre el público y él convirtiéndolo en un artista del close-up.

De joven Slydini y su familia dejaron Italia y partieron hacia Argentina y fue allí donde Slydini se tomó mas seriamente la magia, en Argentian él mismo decía *"Yo creé mi propia magia. Hay muchos caminos que seguir y yo elegí el correcto. Creé magia"*

Slydini trabajó en Sudamérica pero pronto tuvo que moverse a New York por motivos de la Depresión, donde tuvo que trabajar en diversos empleos con la complejidad de no hablar inglés, finalmente Slydini encontró un trabajo en el Museo.

Cuando fue a Boston para visitar a su hermano una serie de contratos surgieron sucesivamente que le llevaron a estar 7 años en Boston. Perído tras el cual y cuando su éxcito le antecedía retornó nuevamente a New York.

Es importante señalar que esta época no existía ningún artista de Close up. Close up era utilizado simplemente como introducción a otros espectáculos de mayor embergadura. Slydini fue capaz de cambiar esto. En 1945 New Orleans empezó a reclamarle en algunos espectáculos.

En esa época en New Orleans había una convención mágica que sirvió a Slydini para presentar su número, el mundo mágico no reconoció por aquel entonces su arte.

Slydini no fue el inventor de la magia de Close-up, esta ya existía con anterioridad, pero el estilo que el imprimió a la magia de cerca fue algo que no existía haste ese momento, fue el primero en presentar esta rama del ilusionismo como un arte. La magia de Slydini era magia improntu, no seguía ninguna secuencia u órden, la audiencia marcaba el ritmo de sus espectáculos. Como él decía *"Yo hago el truco mejor si me gusta, pero si a los espectadores le gusta el efecto y a mí no, yo lo hago por ellos de todas formas"*

La magia de Slydidni fue algo más que simples trucos y hoy en día es una leyenda.



_Fuente:_ _magicworldweb_

----------


## Ritxi

Toni Slydini- The master os misdirection

Con unas bolitas de papel en mesa:


&nbsp
&nbsp



&nbsp
&nbsp


Con unas bolitas de papel en escenario:


&nbsp
&nbsp



Juan Tamariz en el programa Joyas de la Magia hablando de él-


&nbsp
&nbsp


Del Dvd _Momentos_ (www.daortiz.com), Dani homenajea al maestro *Slydini*. 


&nbsp
&nbsp

----------


## S. Alexander

Encuanto a Tony, tan sólo decir que todas sus rutinas merecen bien ser estudiadas y practicadas, desde la de los pañuelos hasta sus cigarrillos, puesto que fue un maestro de la misdirection y esto os ayudará mucho a practicarla y aplicarla después a vuestra magia. Sin duda es un ejemplo a seguir de cualquier mago/a de Close-up.

Quisiera contar una anécdota de Tony Slydini (uno de mis magos favoritos, porcierto) que le ocurrió en un hospital de heridos de guerra:

Slydini paseaba por los pasillos tras mostrar su magia a un buen número de convalecientes, cuando oyó unos gritos desesperados que salían de uno de los cuartos: "¡¡Quiero morir, quiero morir!!" esas eran las únicas palabras de aquel pobre hombre. Slydini preguntó a una enfermera sobra la identidad del herido y sin pedir permiso abrió la puerta de la habitación. Lo que allí sucedió lo dejó por escrito el propio Slydini:

Slydini: ¿No me conoce?
Soldado: ¡...!
Slydini: ¿Es posible que no me conozca?
Soldado: ...
Slydini: ¡Fíjese bien en mí! (el soldado le miró y movió la cabeza negativamente, no estaba dispuesto a alejar su atención de su dolor).
             Mire he venido porque quiero que usted vea realizado su mejor deseo. Por favor, piense con todas sus fuerzas, lo que más desearía en este momento.
Soldado: ...
Slydini: Mire, aquí tengo dos pañuelos, mírelos fijamente. Ahora voy a hacer un nudo. Y otro, y otro más. Apriételos bien fuerte. ¡Así! (el enfermo obedeció)
            Apriete... así... fuertemente. Guarde los pañuelos en su mano... ¿Cree que ellos pueden desatarse? (el soldado negó con la cabeza, era evidente que los pañuelos que tenía dentro de su mano y que él mismo había ayudado a atar no podían liberarse solos).
            Cuando le avise, abra las manos... luego, si están sueltos, su deseo se cumplirá. Si no, lo lamento. (El enfermo se miraba sus manos extrañado de lo que decía aquel intruso que suponía con la misma cordura que una regadera).
            Si están sueltos, se curará. Es lo que usted quiere y desea... ¡abra las manos!

Slydini acaba este relato verídico impresionado él mismo por lo que sucedió: "Su rostro se iluminó, los pañuelos estaban sueltos. La vida había vuelto a él."

Gracias, Tony, D.E.P.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Pues voy a aportar algo!!

He encontrado por la web pululando, un artículo que ha hecho público el New York Times hace no mucho, escrito por el presentador de televisión Dick Cavett. Entre algunas cosas interesantes, nos enseña cuándo conoció a Slydini, y nos enseña un Talk Show donde estuvo nuestro mago del mes haciendo eso que mejor sabe.

El artículo original está en inglés, lo podéis ver JUNTO CON UN VÍDEO que no puedo adjuntar en el foro en esta dirección: http://cavett.blogs.nytimes.com/2009...dini/?emc=eta1

Y ahora, la traducción  :Wink1: :

Por Dick Cavett:

Hice más dinero en el secundario que el que te tengo desde entonces. O eso parece.

Atraído por un vendedor en una feria del estado de Nebraska, cuando tenía 11 años, compré una baraja para hacer trucos, conocida entre los magos como “Baraja Svengali”. Me costó un dólar y cuarto, pero antes de que yo la gastara del uso, multiplicó su valor como 100 veces - y más.

La Magia se hizo mi forma de vida.

Déjeme afirmar directamente aquí que la magia puede ser el mejor pasatiempo para un niño. Todo es para consumir. Consiga que su problemático niño se interese en ello. La primera vez que su hijo domine un truco y lo realice- y un adulto, sinceramente asombrado, diga, “¿Cómo diablos has hecho eso?” – su potencial de delincuente juvenil será enganchado y absorbido en la nueva afición como para salir a robar los tapones de las ruedas de los autos.

No digo que una Baraja Svengali dada como un presente de bar-mitsva nos habría ahorrado a Bernie Madoff. Tampoco digo que una baraja mágica puesta en las medias navideñas de Dick Cheney o Donald Rumsfeld habría ahorrado al mundo de sus depredaciones. Pero es posible.

Como conseguí más material de aquellas maravillas recién descubiertas – con catálogos mágicos – desarrollé un acto. Muestras en sótanos de iglesias, Elks Clubs y fiestas de cumpleaños en Lincoln, Nebraska, y sus alrededores, salté rápidamente de actuaciones gratis a compensaciones principescas de 10 dólares! Pronto, mis honorarios saltaron a 25 dólares. Tarde o temprano llegué a los 35 dólares. Y esos eran dólares de los años 1950. Yo ya estaba metido en esto.

Con una gran suerte, un maravilloso hombre llamado Gene Gloye, estudiante de la universidad, financió sus gastos de graduado trabajando como ilusionista local y me tomó bajo su ala. Le debo mucho. Él abrió mi mundo a las maravillas de las revistas de magos, organizaciones nacionales mágicas, libros mágicos, catálogos mágicos y, lo mejor de todo, las convenciones de los magos.

En una de estas convenciones, en San Louis, en 1952, a los 15 años, gané el premio “Mejor Artista Novato” en la categoría de cuerdas. El titular de Diario The Lincoln Journal escribía “Young Lincoln Sharpie Bests Magicians’ Group Head.” (Teniendo en cuenta la decoloración que tiene el recorte – completa con tres fotos de una transmisión, vinculados a la juventud de proa – todavía puede enviarme a un sueño ideal.)

Soy lo suficientemente viejo como para haber visto y haberme reunido con algunos de los últimos magos legendarios de los tiempos pasados. Blackstone (el anciano) vino a Omaha con su sesión de noche completa. Falté un día a la escuela para verlo dos veces. (El gran estilo antiguo llenó una tarde de demostración mágica – con sus muchachas bonitas y sus ayudantes hermosas, sus señoras flotantes, y otras ilusiones magníficas – es una cosa del pasado, matada en gran parte por las demandas de unión de los músicos por una orquesta de cámara completa.

Otros grandes que conseguí ver (creo que debería decir “atestiguar”) fueron el legendario Cardini (en su última presentación), Dai Vernon, Okito, The Great Virgil, Bert Allerton, Al Flosso y Jack Gwynne. Algunos no son nombres muy conocidos para usted, pero son dioses para mí.

Yo era demasiado jóven para Harry Houdini, desde luego, Howard Thurston y Chung Ling Soo (William Robinson en su pasaporte) – un hombre quién me afectó fuera del escenario, sobre su aspecto chino, incluyendo (sobre el escenario) un amplio paseo de postura en trajes chinos y maquillaje. Sin revelar algo, la postura le permitió a Chung producir del aire una enorme y destellante fuente de cristal, con un nadador pececito rojo.

Todos los magos han tenido un truco que les ha fallado, pero Chung pagó el precio más alto. Fue accidentalmente asesinado por un tiro, sobre un escenario de Londres y por un voluntario de audiencia, realizando el truco “Atrapado de la Bala” (“The Bullet Catching”, en inglés).

Yo no podía haberme imaginado que alguna vez pasaría una vida sin Magia, pero mis nuevos mundos mágicos – Yale y la ciudad de Nueva Cork, el teatro y la televisión – empujaron la Magia fuera de mi corazón y mi mente.

Años más tarde, cuando yo tenía un espectáculo en PBS, fui a ver el último show a la tarde de Magia de Doug Henning, en Broadway. Entre bastidores, en su camerino, después del espectáculo, apenas noté a un más bien pequeño hombre que estaba de pie a un lado. De repente él dijo algo que sonaba como, “¿Usted es D. Cava?”; yo estaba horrorizado. Allí, en carne y hueso, Tony Slydini de pie.

Slydini. Incluso ahora, simplemente tecleando las tres sílabas, me da un escalofrío.

Este legendario prestidigitador, Quintino Marucci, nacido en Italia, encontró su sueño en la magia de Close-Up, y simplemente la reinventó (”Quería quitar todas las cosas de aspecto falso”). Recorrió el mundo, trabajando en varios idiomas.

Lo que había sonado como “D. Cava” era, desde luego, mi nombre, y me encantó que Slydini lo conociera. Yo sabía que él se negó a hacer televisión. Una mala experiencia en Europa, con las cámaras en lugares equivocados y con una mala edición, lo había agriado en esto y, un perfeccionista como él, no se arriesgaría otra vez a corromper su trabajo.

Yo estaba emocionado cuando, después de haber oído el que yo sabía de magia, dijo que tal vez quisiera ser “el hombre capaz de darme lo que necesito” y preguntó si consideraba la posibilidad de hacer mi show, “Si a un le interesa.” (Conjeturé).

Doug Henning de repente dijo: “Tony está haciendo una demostración especial para algunos magos mañana por la noche en el restaurante Vesuvio. Vamos.”

Mañana por la noche finalmente llegó. Entre los magos, sentándose durante casi dos horas en aquella mesa, abundaron jadeos repentinos y profundas tomadas de aliento.

Fue como ver a un hombre caminando por una pared. Nada te prepara para ello. Directamente en el principio, un dólar sólido y pesado de plata, sostenido ante mis propios ojos, desapareció en el aire. Y por ningún método que yo supiera. Ciertamente sin mangas. Las dos horas volaron demasiado rápido.

Lo que verás es la primera de las dos medias horas de show que hizo conmigo en PBS. Tony quería unas pocas personas en la mesa, e invité a amigos actores con los que yo acababa de trabajar en Broadway. Pienso que ellos se deben haber cansado de escuchar acerca de mi delirio con mi nuevo amigo, y se preguntaban si alguien podría ser tan bueno. Se convirtió en un caso de “Aquellos que vinieron a burlarse, se quedan rezando”.

Podría seguir sin cesar escribiendo sobre Tony – pero luego, si usted quiere la parte dos. Primero lo primero.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Aquí tenéis el vídeo del juego de los pañuelos de Slydini, el que cuenta Mago_migaja en la anécdota que tuvo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ndwm6-BbkXA

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Son así de pequeñitas Anezky. 

Aquí subo unas cuantas fotos un poquito más grandes.

----------


## Iban

Resulta curioso lo que se puede deducir de los vídeos que ha colgado Ritxi. Si os fijáis, en dos de ellos aparece la misma rutina, la de las bolas de papel y la caja sin fondo. La diferencia entre ellos es de... un montón de años, y poco más. Si prestáis atención (y obviando que ha sustituido el sombrero por la caja), los movimientos son... ¡¡¡*exactamente iguales*!!! A tavés de los años, repite una y otra vez una rutina, milímetro a milímetro, sin variar un ápice (probablemente, porque así como está, es perfecta).

Y me pregunto yo: ¿cuánto se tiene que tardar en preparar una rutina así antes de presentarla por primera vez para que, _durante el resto de tu vida_, no encuentres nada en qué mejorarla? ¿Cuántos movimientos descartados, ensayos, pruebas, horas y más horas...?

Lo mismo sucede con la rutina de los cigarrillos, cada movimiento, medido siempre al milímetro; siempre igual, siempre perfecto. Nada, absolutamente nada, improvisado. Que le hablen a Slydini de memoria muscular... jejejejej...

Creo que ése era uno de los puntos fuertes de Slydini, su *expresión corporal*, a través de los movimientos de sus manos, y de su cuerpo. La sincronización absoluta, tensión - relajación, la mirada.. . Y... me temo que, contra lo que digan los puristas, la magia de Slydini no se puede aprender en un libro. Hace falta *verlo*. Puedes leer el juego de las pelotitas de papel por encima de la cabeza, y sospechar que puede funcionar. Pero hasta que no veas el vídeo, cómo con la creación de espacios vacíos atrae y aleja al espectador, cómo le hace agacharsae por instinto, cómo mueve las manos...

No, la magia de Slydini tiene que ser vista, no leída. Y lo digo, además, por otra razón. Porque *de Slydini no se puede aprender*.

Jajajaja... ¡Gritos, blasfemias, tumultos, hogueras!... Dejadme explicar esto.

Resulta facilísimo reconocer el *"Estilo Slydini"*: el movimiento del cuerpo,  las direcciones de la mirada, los cambios de ritmo... Por eso, de Slydini no se puede aprender, sólo queda una opción: *imitarle*. Cuando aprendes de él, aprendes a *copiar* "exactamente lo que hace". Es decir: si captas el Estilo Slydini, no te queda otra que replicar sus rutinas "movimiento a movimiento" y, con un poco de suerte, podrás introducir alguna pequeñísima variación que no destroce el juego (Barlotta, o Cellini). Y esto es así, porque no se pueden mejorar.   :Smile1: 


Discutamos.

----------


## S. Alexander

Respecto a lo que ha dicho Iban, le secundo pero añado algo más que, desde mi punto de vista es posible (y de hecho estoy trabajando en ello, otra cosa es que me salga):

Las rutinas de Slydini sólo pueden copiarse, eso es cierto, pero también puede aprenderse de él para fabricar las tuyas propias. Es decir, ¿os fijáis en todos los movimientos que hace para la desaparición de las bolas de papel? Para esa rutina sí habría que copiarlos, pero captando la esencia y la razón de estos movimientos, captando su naturalidad y dándole siempre (insisto) un "por qué", se puede aprender a utilizar una misdirection BESTIAL.

Encuanto a lo que estoy trabajando es en alargar un poco la rutina de pañuelos de Slydini con nuevos efectos al principio y al final. No doy más pistas y si me sale bien lo veréis, pero esto lo digo porque yo creo (y sólo creo) que puede aprenderse de Toni Slydini.

Un abrazo especial a Iban y uno no tan especial al resto... pero algo especial igualmente  :001 302:

----------


## Iban

Oskiper ya nos ha hecho parte del trabajo, y en su Blog de Magia hay un artículo, de principios de año, sobre Slydini y la missdirection.

Especialmente interesante es ver el mismo juego, el famoso de las pelotas de papel sobre la cabeza, por Slydini, Copperfield y Burton. El "Estilo Slydini"... Me he reído mucho mucho con la de Copperfield.

No os pongo los vídeos, ni os copio el texto, para que así os deis una vuelta por el blog de Oskiper, que está lleno de cosas muy interesantes.

http://blogdemagia.com/2009/01/02/sl...missdirection/

¡Gracias, Oscar!

----------


## Luis Vicente

Sabéis que me gusta relatar alguna anécdota personal con el mago del mes, pero no conocí personalmente a Slydini. Sí he estudiado mucho sus técnicas y  me parecen excelentes, además, aunque no vayas a utilizar nunca el regazo, por tus condiciones de trabajo, su estudio te enseñará los secretos de la misdirection.

También fue un maestro de la construcción. 
Yo descubrí a Slydini a través de dos grandes magos españoles: Juan Antón y Pepe Domínguez.

Juanito Antón (íntimo amigo de Juan Tamariz, y que obtuvo premios internacionales con su número a dúo “los mancos”) vino a visitarme en una feria de Sevilla. Al mediodía, en la caseta, tomando unos finos con otros amigos, cogió una aceituna del platito,  y se puso a hacer una versión personal, improvisada, del juego de una moneda que desaparece, y reaparece continuamente. Fue espectacular la reacción que causó entre los que lo presenciaron. Utilizó el lapping, el imp-pass y alguna que otra técnica que no es de Slydini. Pero  me mostró la fuerza y belleza de esas rutinas, y cómo conseguir hacerlas aparentemente rodeado. Fue la belleza de lo casual, de lo improvisado, y muy divertido. Juan Antón lo era (conseguid la grabación de los mancos y los pompones andaluces que existe).

Y Pepe Domínguez me mostró la hermosísima rutina del monedero de Slydini y las bolas de esponja.

En otro post comentaré algunas anécdotas que me contaron.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Os transcribiré las crónicas y citas que se hicieron en 1978 de la participación de Slydini en el Congreso de Jaca:

Jesús Etcheverry, en una crónica muy completa, decía en la revista misdirection:

- Tema de la conferencia: La magia de Slydini – Timing y Misdirection.
- Día: 23 de junio de 1978
- Local: salón principal del Palacio de Congresos.
 
- Condiciones: favorables; mago sentado detrás de una mesa colocada delante del escenario, estando la mesa iluminada por focos.
 
- Público: numerosísimo y expectante.
 
- Tipo de conferencia: Una primera parte en la que Slydini realizó casi todos los juegos y rutinas que lo han hecho famoso. En la segunda parte explicó algunos de los juegos que había realizado antes; su intención era explicarlos todos, pero la falta de tiempo lo impidió.
 
- Juegos realizados:
o Las bolas a la caja
o Rutina de cigarrillos en la que encadenó varios efectos con cigarrillos
o Rutina de monedas. ¡Toda su magia con monedas!
o El azúcar y su bolsa.
o Rutina con bolas de esponja, en las que utilizó su famoso monedero invisible.
o Los pañuelos anudados de Slydini.
 
- Comentario: Como único comentario tendría que decir que hemos tenido la suerte de ver al gran Slydini con el que todos habíamos soñado. Slydini nos ha dado una gran lección de magia de la cual se hablará durante muchos años. En mi opinión el efecto del azúcar que desapareció de la mano se Slyidini para reaparecer en la bolsita de papel de la que segundos antes había salido, fue el punto álgido de la conferencia. Este efecto es especialmente claro, directo y misterioso. Durante el intermedio, todos lo comentábamos y deseábamos conocer “_el modus operandi_”. 
- Slydini ha estado a la altura de la expectación levantada, y pienso que para muchos, entre los que me incluyo, habrá dejado una profunda huella de lo que es la magia y cómo debe presentarse.


Antonio Ferragut se quejaba de las apreturas de tiempo que les dejaron sin escuchar lo más interesante de la Conferencia. Y destaca como antológica la rutina de las bolas por encima de la cabeza que hizo en el acto de escena.


Fernando Leopold Prats de T.M.C destaca “_las singulares maneras de Slydini_”


En su rebotica, Alfonso Moliné menciona en el congreso de Jaca a “_Slydini y sus helicópteros anonadantes_” (por el juego de la carta helicóptero).


Bueno, con algo de imaginación, y las filmaciones que tenemos de Slydini, podéis viajar en el tiempo a Jaca en 1978 y recrear la conferencia.

----------


## Iban

Un vídeo donde hace una transposición de monedas y luego la Carta Helicóptero de la que habla Vicente. Una maravilla, una... puf, no hay definición para la carta helicóptero.

Y tiene los santos cajanas de repetir el juego dos veces (¿no va a hablar nadie de Slydini y el desafío al espectador?  :Smile1: ), y resulta incluso más mágica la segunda vez, porque es un "imposible al cuadrado".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3s4qYDhH8ns

Creo que la acusación de que Slydini presenta la magia como un desafío... ¿podemos opinar sobre esto? Yo soy de los que piensa que sí. Que tenía tal confianza en su misdirection, estaba tan seguro de que no le iban a "pillar", que se atrevía a repetir siempre sus juegos, utilizando en las sucesivas repeticiones exactametne la misma técnica que en el primer movimiento. Creo recordar que en todos los vídeos suyos que he visto, los efectos siempre los repite. Y la razón para hacerlo no es otra que: "lo puedo hacer una o mil veces, que jamás me pillarás". Lo hace una segunda vez a pesar de que va a tener mil ojos examinando cada movimiento, que se conoce el resultado del juego, que incluso nos dice: "mira, presta atención, no te distraigas...".

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

No recuerdo bien dónde lo leí... (Creo que fue en La Buena Magia, de Darwin Ortiz) que Slydini triunfó porque se dedicaba a hacer magia para magos. Si hubiera tenido que ganarse la vida haciendo magia para público hubiera tenido que cambiar sutilmente su presentación... (creo que era algo así lo que decía el libro, hace tiempo que lo leí).

Qué opináis de esto?

----------


## Iban

Es que... yo he leído mucho en contra de esa opinión. Que quien piensa así no tiene ni puñetera idea de magia...

Sin embargo, ¿cómo se interpreta el que repita un juego, con la única intención de demostrarle al espectador que no puede cazarle el secreto?

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Depende del espectador, porque por ejemplo en el juego de las bolitas de papel, es evidente que se pretende hacer magia para uno solo. En otros juegos como el de la moneda, el juego es para todo el público, aunque el que está en escena lo pasa un poco peor (depende, ahora me explico) por eso de que Slydini se dirige directamente a él (cuando el resto del público tampoco ve nada de nada).

Lo que quiero decir cuando lo pasa un poco peor, y depende, es que depende del espectador en mi opinión. No he visto a Slydini ridiculizando directamente (metiéndose con alguien del público), pero sí desafiando. El espectador tiene dos opciones, o intenta pillarlo, y luego se rinde y disfruta, porque es imposible, o se rinde del tirón. En tal caso... el resultado final cual es? Magia. 

Me explico como yo solo, lo sé, aver si tengo algo de tiempo y lo expongo una "mijilla" mejor!

----------


## Iban

> *El desafío era un modo de aumentar el grado de desviación de la atención*, porque dirigía el desafío al punto que él necesitaba. El espectador en las bolas por encima de la cabeza es desafiado muy fuertemente por Slydini, tanto en bajo como en alto, y siente una gran presión por parte del mago, dirigida a sus manos, y por parte del público. *El desafío añadía tensión, y el efecto se engrandecía*. No es ningún defecto hacer magia desafiante. Unos la hacen desafiante, otros no. Además, *seleccionaba muy pero que muy bien al espectador* y, aunque a veces se encontraba con problemas, por lo general todo salía bien. No sólo desafiaba, sino que *se amigaba con el voluntario de camino al escenario, o incluso antes de la actuación*. Era una mezcla, no había rivalidad, sino desafío.
> Y Slydini no hacía magia para un sólo espectador, sino que le utilizaba como testigo, para aumentar con sus expresiones la sensación de magia en el público, que ve al espectador como su testigo cercano ante los prodigios del mago. Es una forma de hacer magia de cerca para un auditorio (véase la magia de Nate Leipzig).
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Puedes aumentar la información acerca de esas filmaciones? No tenía idea de su existencia. ¡Gracias!



Yyy... no, no lo creo. No cuando repites exactamente los mismos movimientos. No y no. Repetir no es aumentar la "MISD". Puede que sí en el caso de las pelotitas de papel por encima de la cabeza (presión psicológica sobre el espectador, pero de efecto dudoso), pero no en el viaje de las monedas, o en el de las bolas de papel y la caja. Ahí el espectador lejano, en la primera se sorprende, en la segunda presta atencíon y lo intenta, y en la tercera está con toda la artillería preparada para cazar. Que sea tan bueno que ni así le cazan, no es porque la repetición esconda cada vez mejor el secreto. No es una ambiciosa con combinación de técnicas...

Sí engrandece el efecto, en eso te doy toda la razón. Sobre todo, a ojos de los magos ("qué cojon*s tiene de repetirlo. Pero mira, mira, va y lo hace otra vez..."). Y con el espectador medio, porque el resultado es: ni aunque lo haga un millón de veces lo entenderás. Pero no es un amplificador de MISD.

Sobre la selección del espectador, mis dudas, también. Más cuando en algunos vídeos vemos que es otra persona la que lo elige. ¿Que está pre-pactado? Puede; pero hasta que eso se demuestre, no siempre elige él al espectador. Otra cosa es que luego sepa tratarlo con complicidad... cosa que yo tampoco percibo en sus vídeos. Tan pronto como acaba el efecto, se deshace de él con rapidez para seguir con su turina.

¿Que es la tele, y cada segundo cuenta, y que en directo no era así? Pues que los que lo hayan visto en directo vengan a rebatirme.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Los videos que me refería son los dvd que hay sobre Slydini, y a a grabaciones que se hicieron en super 8 para la Escuela Magica de Madrid en casa de de Pepe Puchol.

Por cierto, que a uno le parezca que Slydini puede ridiculizar al espectador, y a otro no, no creo que sea motivo para pelearse.

Por desgracia, la táctica de ridiculizar al espectador suele dar buenos resultados (una muestra es Pepe Carrol en escena y sus imitadores; y tambien, muchos humoristas), aunque no estoy afirmando que Slydini ridiculizaba al espectador,  no andaba lejos. De todas maneras en el arte las dos escuelas son respetables, al que no le guste, como me pasa a mí, que no copie eso.

----------


## Némesis

En otro orden de cosas... Dick Cavett dice que Slydini no leyó un puñetero libro de magia en su vida.

Me parece un detalle muy revelador.
¿Qué opináis de eso? ¿Lo hizo para hacer realmente crearse un estilo suyo 100%?

----------


## Iban

> ...no creo que sea motivo para pelearse.


El genial Vicente no desvaría: habla de un intercambio de opiniones que hemos tenido Alfonso y yo, que discrepamos en dos aspectos de la magia de Slydini: la selección y trato del espectador, y la repetición del efecto.

Como en este tipo de hilos las discusiones no tienen cabida, esos posts han sido eliminados con muy buen criterio. Voy a intentar entresacar de lo que se dijo, los datos útiles, dejando aparte las opiniones personales.

He aquí lo que he podido rescatar:

*Bibliografía* de/sobre Slydini:

- *Slydini Encores* (Leon Nathanson, 1966). Un libro que recoge la mayoría de los juegos conocidos de Slydini, explicados paso a paso, y con una gran profusión de fotografías. Si bien no está escrito por el propio Slydini, sí está escrito por Nathanson como... como hacía Vernon con sus libros, como si fuese su secretario tomando notas. No contiene desarrollos piicológicos de los juegos (sí que hay una reseña sobre la posición de los pies), sino que es una descripción técnica de los movimientos, segundo a segundo. Probablemente el mejor libro sobre las rutinas de Slydini (esto último es una opinión mía; no sé si borrarlo o dejarlo...).

- *The Magic of Slydini* (Lewis Ganson, 196x). De nuevo un libro con gran catidad de material gráfico y de nuevo es una explicación de sus rutinas de magia de cerca, y alguna de las de escenario. Pero además incluye dos capítulos para hablar de la posición, el timing y la misdirection. Algunos dicen que es el mejor libro sobre close-up que jamás se ha escrito (esto no es opinión mía, para contrarrestar la anterior  :Smile1: ). Tampoco está escrito por el propio Slyidini. Lo que sí está es descatalogado, al haber sido sustituído por el que sigue.

- *The Annotated Magic of Slydini* (Lewis Ganson & Slydini). Éste es el mismo libro que el anterior de Ganson, con la diferencia de que aquí si hay aportación del propo Slydini. A los textos originales de Ganson se añaden comentarios que corrigen, matizan o aclaran, por parte del propio Slydini. (Esto no es opinión de nadie, pero si el anterior era el mejor llibro de close-up, éste lo será más, con mayor razón, puesto que engloba y amplía al "The Magic of...").

*- The Best of Slydini and More* (Karl Fulves, 1976). Primera entrega de Fulves sobre Slydini. Consta de dos volúmenes, uno con todo el texto (108 pgs.), y el otro sólo con las correspondientes fotos (901 fotografías).

*- The Magic of Slydini and More* (Karl Fulves, 1976). Rarísimo ejemplar de conseguir (creo que hay unos 125), es como en un principio se llamaba el "The Best of...". Pero con este título (The Magic of) no fue autorizado para la publicación del volumen de Fulves (puesto que todavía se estaba publicando el libro de Ganson), por lo que, una vez impresos los 125 primeros, los siguientes lo hicieron con el título "The Best of".

*- The Magical World of Slydini* (Karl Fulves, 1979). Segunda y última entrega de Fulves sobre Slydini. Al igual que el anterior, son dos volúmenes, separando el texto de las fotos.

Sobre estos tres libros os puedo contar poco, puesto que no los tengo. Si alguien se anima a ampliar contenidos...

Más libros... SOBRE slydini, los habrá a cientos. Escritos por el propio Slydini, ninguno. Éstos que pongo arriba son los escritos "como al dictado", y creo que no hay más.

Sí que existen textos del propio Slydini, artículos en la míiiiitica revista The Sphinx:

Ball to Hat (núm 46), Rubber Ball (núm 47), Revolving Pass (núm 50)... por poner algunos ejemplos (mentira, es porque no me sé más, y sospecho que sí los habrá).


En lo que a *vídeos* se refiere... Hay muy poco de él mismo ( y mucho de sus seguidores, explicando sus juegos). Si me animo pondré más adelante segundas referencias a Slydini; es decir, "la magia de Slydini ejecutada por (Cellini, Brunelle, Tony Clark, Yorburg...)".

Prácticamente el grueso de sus rutinas se puede encontrar el los dos programas que se grabaron en el Dick Cavett Show, en el año 1978. Son dos vídeos de media hora cada uno y... ¡sorpresa! os voy a dejar los links donde podéis ver ambos vídeos enteritos; de PE a PA. Lo creáis o no, Slydini causó una profunda impresión en Dick Cavett, al punto de que todavía hoy, Dick sigue hablando de él profusamente en su blog.

He aquí los dos links: los encontraréis enterrados entre el texto de la página web. Por cierto, se puede ver a pantalla completa (botón derecho sobre el vídeo) con bastante buena calidad.


The Dick Cavett Show (Nov. 7, 1977)
http://cavett.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/03/27/conjuring-slydini/?emc=eta1

The Dick Cavett Show (March 8, 1978)
http://cavett.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/04/10/conjuring-slydini-part-2/

Creo que poco más de Slydini, así en bloque. Sí hay sueltos, aquí y allá apariciones en programas, y muchas de ellas las podréis ver por Youtube. Como recopilación, quizás lo mejor que hay ahora es el "As I Recall", un set de 2 DVDs en el que primero se muestran las presentaciones de Slydini, que luego son repetidas y explicadas por otros magos.

Y luego está eso que Vicente tiene guardado bajo siete llaves que se grabó en casa de Pepe...  :O16:

----------


## Iban

*ENCORES:*


Author’s Preface
Editor Notes
Imp-Pas
Revolve-Vanish
One Coin Routine
Prediction in Red
Capricious Cornucopia
Ball Vanish in the Hands
Purse of Aladdin
Long and Short of It
Wrong Way Coins
Sweet Salt
Interlude with a Paper Napkin
Cigarette Re-Incarnation
Two Cigarettes from One
Unpredictable Coins
Postscriptum
Thumb-Tipping

*ANNOTED MAGIC:*

The Art of Using the Lap as a Servante - Part One, Position and Timing
The Art of Using the Lap as a Servante - Part Two, Misdirection
The Paper Balls in the Hat
Slydini's New Cigarette Miracle
Two Cigarettes from One
Cigarette Fantasy
Sponge Ball Magic
Coins through the Table
Slydini's New Version of the Coins through Table
The Flight of the Paper Balls
Rope Trickery
The Helicopter Card
Slydini's Knotted Silks
Slydini's Torn and Restored Newspaper 

*AS I RECALL:*

DISC ONE 

*Slydini Performs*
"Coins Through the Table"
"Cigarette Miracle"
"Two Cigarettes From One"

*Cellini Performs & Explains*
"The Slydini Movement"
"Coins Through the Table"
"Cigarette Miracle"
"Two Cigarettes From One"
"Impossible Dream"

Other effects performed by Slydini students: 

*Bill Brunelle*
Slydini's "Interlude With a Paper Napkin"
Slydini's Sponge Ball Routine

*Charlie Cambra*
"The Illusive Four"

*Bob Yorburg*
"Slydini's Linking Pins"

DISC TWO 

*Slydini Performs*
"Paper Balls Over the Head"
"Production of Silks"
"Knotted Silks"
"Paper Balls to the Hat (Box)"

*Cellini Performs & Explains*
"Production of Silks"
"Knotted Silks"
"Paper Balls to the Hat (Box)"

----------


## Iban

Otra cosa: yo tengo el "Encores", y en él sólo se recoge la técnica de sus movimientos, como ya he escrito más arriba. Pero Alfonso comentó que en el libro de Ganson aparecía el tema de la selección del espectador tratado en dos páginas. Si alguien tuviese este libro, sería muy de agradecer que... que comentase algo, o que hiciése un extracto, o... vamos que tengo mucha curiosidad; pero es que por quitarme ese gusanillo, gastarme 60€...

----------


## Luis Vicente

[quote=Iban;242022]Si alguien tuviese este libro, sería muy de agradecer que... que comentase algo, o que hiciése un extracto,[quote]

A lo mejor hago un extracto en otro momento. Por ahora os diré que viene con detalle la elección del espectador y cómo tratarlo en The best of Slydini... and more de Fulves. En los preceptos básicos (pag. 11 y 12) y luego da más detalles en cómo elegir el espectador en el juego los papeles sobre la cabeza, (pag. 79

----------


## Némesis

¿A nadie le ha interesado mi pregunta?

BUAAA!!!!
:(

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja... Es que no sabemos responderla...

----------


## Luis Vicente

> ¿A nadie le ha interesado mi pregunta?
> 
> BUAAA!!!!
> :(


Tiene razón Iban, al menos yo no sé porqué. Puede que sea que cuando era joven había muy pocos libros de magia de cerca. Tal vez sabía leer poco o nada, y le costaba asimilar la lectura (lo más probable):  el analfabetismo en su tiempo era muy alto.

Sí que nos vino bien, desarrolló sus propias técnicas, pero eso lo hizo porque era creativo y no por no leer.

----------


## Ming

> Sí que nos vino bien, desarrolló sus propias técnicas, pero eso lo hizo porque era creativo y no por no leer.


¿Creeis que si hubiese tenido libros y los hubiese podido estudiar no hubiese creado todas esas técnicas?

----------


## Némesis

> ¿Creeis que si hubiese tenido libros y los hubiese podido estudiar no hubiese creado todas esas técnicas?


En mi opinión no.
De hecho (y es totalmente personal), pienso que quiso abstraerse de los libros deliberadamente para no "influenciarse" y crear una magia desde cero (cambiar el "cómo se hace" por el "cómo lo hago/cómo quiero hacerlo).

----------


## Iban

Entrando en el plano de las especulaciones... No le veo sentido a no leer para no "corromperse". Porque además de ser extremadamente pretencioso... sería una soberana tontería.

Si tienes ideas claras, ideas nuevas, ideas potentes... leer lo único que puede hacer es ayudarte a abrir horizontes, a... "caramba, esto me puede servir para ese hueco que no sabía cómo llenar". O "si modifico esto que he leído, puede que...".

Entiendo que no leyendo nada, no te queda más remedio que buscarte tú tus propias soluciones, pero... ¿no es ésa una actitud de ignorante? Imaginad a Einstein que dice: para no perder la inspiración, no voy a leer nada de física en mi vida, y así construyo mis teorías desde cero, sin influencias externas...

Me gusta más la hipótesis de Vicente.

----------


## Némesis

> Entiendo que no leyendo nada, no te queda más remedio que buscarte tú tus propias soluciones, pero... ¿no es ésa una actitud de ignorante?


Absolutamente. Por lo menos en mi caso, que sin los libros siento que cualquiera de mis conocimientos queda cojo.

Pero tal vez no en el caso de Slydini, por su talento y su particular visión de las cosas (que conste que la hipótesis de LV me parece más que probable).
Aún así... ¿No fue Einstein quien dijo que la imaginación era su mayor fuente de inspiración?

Debate interesante, aunque como señala Iban, puramente especulativo... Quizás se escape un pelín del hilo.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Leído o no, Slydini conocía todas las bases del ilusionismo de su época, de eso no tengo duda. Y lo aprendió de otros magos, si de verdad no leyó. 

Cuando se tienen las bases bien asimiladas por lectura y/o maestros la única manera de prosperar es centrarse en el propio trabajo y no estar siempre disperso con lo que hacen los demás.

Y Slydini, en mi opinión, tenía un concepto claro de cómo pretendía que fuese su magia:

En cuanto a sus retos personales

- 1. Que su magia se pareciera lo más posible a la magia real, que no se viera la llamada "prestidigitación": La magia ocurre sola y no por la manipulación del mago.
- 2. Lo principal es la ilusión producida, no la técnica empleada.
- 3. Se propuso encontrar técnicas propias para conseguir sus objetivos
- 4. Las técnicas deben ser tan buenas que aguanten las repeticiones continuadas.
- 5. Los juegos tienen que ser lo más impromtu posible.
- 6. Él es el artista y el impone las condiciones del escenario (incluso en magia de cerca) colocaba a los espectadores según le convenía.

En cuanto a las emociones principales que decidió transmitir las reduzco a tres:

- 1. La de magia
- 2. La del reto intelectual mago- espectador
- 3. La poética.

Y el tono de la actuación pretendía que fuera "firme", mostrando su autoridad, pero de buen rollo. Procurando no ofender al espectador. Y en esto insiste varias veces en sus libros.

A mi entender, cuando componía un efecto nuevo, él quería que el espectador recorriese un camino tal que así:

El espectador cuando sale a escena, va tenso y no le gusta quedar en ridículo, por lo tanto lo ideal es escoger a un espectador que parezca inteligente, seguro de sí mismo, pero educado, que parezca expresivo para que su reacción se transmita a los demás. 

No eligiría nunca a personas inseguras, tímidas, o de las socialmente consideradas "dignas de respeto" que el públio podría tomar a mal cuando hay un reto tipo las bolas de papel por la cabeza. Dice que las mujeres que tampoco suelen recibir gustosas ese reto que él emplea. Y por supuesto que evita a los graciosillos de turno.

Por todo lo anterior prefiere sacar a un hombre joven de veintitantos años que reúna esos requisitos o al que más se acerque a esa tipología. Si se equivoca, le hace el juego y lo sienta con cortesía diciendo que la gente puede pensar que está de acuerdo o algo así. Y si le gusta lo mantiene al menos dos o tres rutinas.

Le dice al espectador que entre los dos van a hacer el juego (lo predispone para colaborar) Y durante todo el juego se dirige al espectador como si el resto del público no existiese, solo los mira para los aplausos y algún otro momento muy puntual. 

Esto lo hace porque es consciente que su magia transmite cierta tensión, y prefiere que el resto de los espectadores estén relajados mirando y disfrutando, y no tensos "temiendo" que los puede sacar a ellos, riesgo que ocurriría si centra su mirada mucho en algún espectador.

La mente del espectador andaba más o menos así: (eso esperaba él)

El ayudante entra a la defensiva pensando que va a pillar el truco, el primero es rápido y no se ha fijado bien, y se lo repite varias veces y a pesar de eso no lo pilla. 

Si lo hace igual, y no veo la trampa... Y Slydini le repite machaconamente... Watch! Y la magia ha ocurrido.

El espectador se abandona ante la realidad de lo que sus ojos le muestran una y otra vez: ¡las cosas aparecen, desaparecen una y mil veces solas, en el aire!¡Sin manipulaciones! O por muy fuerte y complicados que haga los nudo a un pañuelo estos se sueltan en un suspiro...

La ilusión de magia se produce machacando al espectador retándole contínuamente a que mire con toda la atención que pueda, no conseguirá nada, y anula su lógica porque no hay trampas... todo adornado con una poetica danza de las manos.

----------


## Iban

Vale, ¿Qué pasa cuando el espectador se da cuenta de que todo el patio de butacas se está riendo a carcajadas, y él ni siquiera sabe porqué? ¿No es ésa una situación terriblemente violenta?

Porque una cosa es el juego de los pañuelos de seda, en el que el voluntario comparte el mismo sentimiento de asombro que todo el resto de espectadores, que el de las bolas de papel por encina de la cabeza, donde este voluntario sabe que hay algo que a él se le escapa y que al resto no. Y al ver que todos se ríen... ¿no pensará que se ríen "de él"? El reto intelectual existe, pero al ser un efecto tan cómico... ¿no roza la ridiculización?

----------


## Luis Vicente

Os prometí contar algunas anecdotas de cuando estuvo Slydini por España.

Ya dije que yo no le conocí, pero os relataré algunas que me contaron sobre su personalidad :

Rego, mago profesional de Sevilla y primer premio de manipulación en el Congreso de Jaca, me contó que lo conoció en el congreso nacional de Jaca en 1978, y que era un hombre reservado, no muy comunicativo y “poca cosa” fuera de escena. Y que al actuar se transformaba llenando el escenario con esa fuerte personalidad que le veis en las grabaciones. Esta transformación también me la relató Juan Tamariz.

La grabación que veis presentada por Juan Tamariz, se grabó en casa de Pepe Puchol. Ese día le grabaron otros muchos juegos más, estaba Luis H Trueba, y creo que era el responsable de grabar. Luis me contó que Slydini no estaba fino y al hacer muchas de las técnicas se le veía el truco y le hacían repetir. Slydini se manifestaba molesto, pues entonces no se podía ver lo grabado, había que revelarlo y se tardaba unos días. Y aunque era obvio que se veía el truco, por falta de timming, él no quería admitirlo, decía que era imposible que se le viera, que no fallaba. Pero yo tengo en casa los originales de las filmaciones desechadas (tomas falsas) y la verdad es que lo hizo bastante mal, aunque Toni Slydini no lo quería admitir. ¿Tal vez estaba demasiado creído?

----------


## Abiloko

[ la verdad es que lo hizo bastante mal, aunque Toni Slydini no lo quería admitir. ¿Tal vez estaba demasiado creído?[/QUOTE]

En el momento de esa visita, y estamos hablando de hace 30 años, Slydini tiene o va a cumplir 77 tacos. Después de toda esa trayectoria, a su edad ya podía tener algunos días malos¡¡¡ 

Personalmente, ya firmaría primero por llegar a esa edad, y segundo por hacerlo en mínimas condiciones que me permitieran seguir practicando magia (?).

----------


## ROMAbis

Slydini es uno de mis favoritos. Es un grande de la magia del que se pueden aprender muchísimas cosas. Para uno como yo que no soy un experto es un pilar fundamental. 
Cuando ves a Slydini por primera vez: Monedas a través de la mesa, bolas de papel al sombrero, pañuelos anudados, etc, etc, ves magia de verdad. 
Despues cuando conoces como lo hace, cambia un poco la percepción, aunque es erronea. Como otras tantas veces con otros grandes...ej: Kaps, lavand
Y por último en el momento en el que estoy vuelvo a reconocer que es uno de los más grandes. 
Por cierto: Slydini hacía los mismos juegos durante muchísimos años, como Kaps, Lavand, Tamariz, etc, Casi nadie. Eso me hace pensar que ¿que coño hago yo aprendiendo muchos juegos? Es la diferencia entre la mayoría y los elegidos.
Conclusión: Construcción de un juego perfecto de acuerdo con un personaje. Todo muy pensado desde el punto de vista de la construcción mágica. Una maravilla...
Un saludo. Roberto

----------


## MJJMarkos

Adoro a Slydini. Dos apuntes plis, de buen rollo el primero Iban!!!

1º Iban, no opines sin fundamento (aunque Alfonso te lo haya dicho más educadamente), no das ni una. Palos al aire, poco más. Estudio 0, rigurosidad 0. Con todos mis respetos. Alguien que expone tan bien sus pensamientos y opiniones como tu, tiene que tener mucho cuidado, pues más de uno puede leerte y llevarse una opinión totalmente errónea de lo que se habla,  y en este caso me "apresuro" a decir que no has estudiado a Slydini. Por un lado versas muy bien y te interesas mucho y se te ve estudioso, pero en este tema, estás patinando y dejando ver que al menos a la magia de Slydini no le has decidaco demasiado tiempo. Sin ofenderte quiero decirlo, de verdad. Todo con cariño y aprecio! En tus últimos comentarios preguntas más que afirmar, pero los primeros... no veas.

2º Nemesis, en la época de Slydini era MUY complejo aprender en libros. Estamos hablando de una época compleja, de crisis mundial venida de guerras y futura guerra que llegaría. Los libros de magia eran algo... casi lujoso. Además hay que entender dos épocas en Slydini, la que vemos, y la que, lógicamente, desarrolló, estudió y creó su magia, muy anterior. 

En aquella época de desarrollo de Slydini, un jovencisimo Dai Vernon se reía en una tienda de magia a carcajadas de Cardini cuando este realizó sus increibles pases de back & front frente al pueril Vernon. Este le decía "_si eso lo hace cualquier chavalito de aquí..._". Esa era la forma de aprender en aquella época, de boca en boca, entre maestros, compartiendo el conocimiento y el "know how" de unos a otros. Y sabemos que Vernon leyó poquitos libros en aquella época, y eso que estaba... ¡en contacto con tiendas!.

El propio Leipzig y Cardini (más tarde este, pues no son tan contemporaneos como la gente quiere hacer ver) aprendieron más por otras fuentes que por los libros. Y dichas fuentes eran ellos mismos muchas veces: no olvidemos que estamos ante los revolucionarios de nuestro arte. La información impresa era poca y no muy desarrollada, ellos tuvieron que evolucionarla. Tuvieron que aportar "un gran grano de arena de ellos mismos" en su magia. Esta época yo pienso que finalizó con Kaps... aunque quedó un grande como Wonder entre nosotros que era más de la vieja escuela y ha durado hasta nuestros días.

No es como ahora, que el grado de aportación con "enrutinar 4 juegos" ya nos pensamos que podemos ir a un Nacional o dar conferencias. En aquella época era impensable.

El problema también radica en el carácter del propio Slydini. Cuando la crisis cesó, cuando tener un libro de magia fuera de España no era tan descabellado (aquí aun tuvimos que aguantar mucho hasta el aperturismo), él ya creía en su magia, pensaba que no fallaba y que era casi perfecta y ya llevaba casi 20 años desarrollandola. Dile ahora a Slydini, con 20 años de estudio y desarrollo que lea un libro... de los de ahora. Se te echa a reir: ¿yo para qué?. Lo mismo lo hace por pasatiempo, o por incrementar su cultura, pero ¿para aprender? 

No le hacía falta. De carácter argentino muy marcado (de los buenos, de los que demuestran que no hay que ser Yankee para hacer las cosas EXCELENTES). Genio inigualable, pillo y astuto. Y sutil, muy sutil. Atrévete.

Dile ahora "leete tal libro". ¡Ja! Llevaba ya 20 o 30 años dejando a público y magos atontadisimos. Y encima ningun mago le igualaba en la época en sus circunstancias. Ni Vernon, ni Kaps, ni nadie. Era el rey del lapping, el único, junto con Kaps, que hacia magia hasta para magos de la época (Slydini más de close-up, Kaps en todas partes). Sin necesidad de técnicas con vida externa (autoocultativas), no no, él te hacía desaparecer algo con timming y missdirection. A pelo.

La más magica magia que hay.

Así era él.

Pillaros 'As I recall' en DVD. Compradlo!! No lo pirateeis, compradlo, vereis como cada centimo que hayais gastado lo habreis amortizado solo con tenerle.

----------


## Moss

Hace tiempo, MJJ Markos me contó, en otro hilo, esta anécdota. Dejo aquí un extracto de lo que aportaba MJJ Markos.

..."_Ella es que Slydini actuó para PUBLICO PROFANO una y mil veces. Otra cosa es que era tan genial que siempre habían magos para verle._

_De hecho, el show de Dick Cavett no es un programa que se emita por "TELE MAGOS", se emitía en abierto y para todos los públicos._

_Fíjate si había magia para público que es de los magos más variados que hay, pañuelos, cuerdas, bolas, etc..., puedes contar quizás que hace 1 o 2 juegos de cartas en sus actuaciones. Y eso es porque era conocedor de que el público duramente va a tragar una sesión de cartas al completo de X horas. Siempre llega la eterna pregunta "¿y tu sólo haces cartitas?"._

_Ale!_

_PD: Para moss:_

_Como dato anecdótico, decir que la impresión esa que tiene Juan_ (Tamariz)_, no sólo se basa en un juego, sino en muchos, pero la primera vez que (citando textualmente lo que nos dijo Juan) le dio un vuelco el corazón, casi rozando el infarto lo que le hizo slydini fue esto._

_Slydini en un sillón, Juan en una silla, sin mesa, sin chaqueta._

_Slydini: Haces muchísima magia con cartas y muy buena!_
_Tamariz: Sí maestro..._
_Slydini: Pues..._
_Slydini: ¡Coge una carta!_
_Tamariz intenta cogerla y Slydini mirando al resto de magos le retira la baraja pensando que ya había cogido una._
_Slydini: ¿¡Pero aún no has cogido una!?_
_Slydini: Coge!_
_Tamariz se acerca a la baraja y abre los ojos como platos..._
_Slydini: Pero si no hay cartas hijo mío..._

_Le había hecho una desaparición de baraja en su cara sin lapping ni ostias_.

----------


## Iban

:Smile1: 

MJJMarkos, ¿por que me voy a enfadar? Reconozco que me gusta discutir, pero también tengo claro que una discusión es verdaderamente útil cuando la empiezas teniendo razón y al final eres capaz de darte cuenta de que no la tenías. Pero me gusta que me convenzan con argumentos.

Sobre la selección del espectador, ya ha dicho Vicente que trata sobre ello en "The Best of". Por desgracia, nadie se ha animado a hacer algun resúmen por aquí para poder ampliarnos la información. ¿Tendré que acabar comprándome el libro sólo para quitarme la espinita? Humm... sois malos.

Sobre lo que sí que va a costar que cambie de opinión es en el asunto de las repeticiones. Va a costar mucho que me consigáis convencer de que una repetición sistemática de los mismos movimientos potencia la MSD. Estoy intentando imaginarme (un ejemplo simplón) una ambiciosa en la que se repiten una y otra vez TILT+DL. Y así siete veces. Sería de suicidas,¿no? Por la misma razón: ¿por qué repite Slydini tres veces una misma sucesión de movimientos? Si la rutina consta de 24 movimientos, tres repeticiones de 8 movimientos... ¿por qué no hacer una rutina de 18 movimientos, todos ellos diferentes? ¿Por qué darle al espectador la oportunidad de rebobinar y repasar? Más, si al hacer un solo juego (no una rutina) como por ejemplo la recomposición del cigarro, o una moneda que atraviesa la mesa, es tan... tan increíblemente alucinante.

No, MJJMarkos, eso es lo que no entiendo, sean cuales sean mi conocimientos de Slydini.  :Smile1: 

Pero estoy muy dispuesto a que venga alguien a sacarme de mi error. ¡Pero que venga! Acepto de buen grado que me digas que doy palos al agua, pero lo aceptaría mucho mejor si me dijeses el porqué.

Los pases de Slydini me parecen una maravilla, pero hechos una vez. La que sorprende, la que te deja atónito. La segunda vez se sabe lo que va a suceder, por lo tanto, ¿por qué repetirlo? Salvo que analicemos las rutinas de Slydini como si se tratasen de obras musicales, donde el tema de la obra va apareciendo una y otra vez a lo largo de ella. Por eso me parece que la única justificación para la repetición es la estética, pero no desde luego la mágica (y también creo que debe quedar fuera de este análisis el juego de las bolas de papel por encima de la cabeza, cuya naturaleza es totalmente diferente).

Por favor, estoy deseando que venga alguien a aportar un poco de luz en este error de aprecicación que tengo, de verdad.

----------


## Luis Vicente

En el mensaje del 8 de octubre he hecho un resumen. Igual es poco. Pero tampoco da muchos datos más. Lee sus escritos.

A Slydini le funcionaba el método. De ahí su fama. 

Si quieres analizamos en la parte secreta algunas de sus rutinas.

----------


## Ritxi

> Si quieres analizamos en la parte secreta algunas de sus rutinas.


Hecho!!  :001 005:

----------


## roma

Respecto a la "repeticiones" del mismo efecto de Slydini...A mi me parece que forma parte de la forma de hacer magia de este "mostruo". 
Iba "retando" (cosa que en principio no se debe hacer) al espectador haciendo el mismo efecto una y otra vez. Pero cambiando la técnica, introduciendo algo que hace que no lleges a entender como este tio con esa cara de no romper un plato, este haciendo delante de tus narices cosas increibles. Todos lo efectos que he visto, están medidos al detalle para un engaño perfecto. 
Ahora bien. Yo creo que precisamente esto de Slydini no se debe copiar. Yo tengo claro que no se puede imitar. Hay que aprender, no imitar. Y sobre todo de Slydini. A mi no se me ocurre retar a nadie para que me pille un juego, un pase, etc, una y otra vez. Solo lo hacía el, como él lo hacía. 
A no ser que sea Slydini con cara de Slydini, me conformaré con imitarle en la intimidad para ver si se me queda algo (creo que de momento lo tengo difícil y lejos)
Un saludo.

----------

